# كيف أكون أنا كانسان مسيحي ناجح في كل أمور حياتي ؟ بسم الهنا الحى الإنسان المسيحي لابد أن يكون ناجح والإنسان الروحي إنسان ناجح والإنسان الناجح إنسان رو



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف أكون أنا كانسان مسيحي ناجح في كل أمور حياتي ؟ بسم الهنا الحى الإنسان المسيحي لابد أن يكون ناجح والإنسان الروحي إنسان ناجح والإنسان الناجح إنسان رو*

كيف أكون أنا كانسان مسيحي ناجح في كل أمور حياتي ؟
بسم الهنا الحى الإنسان المسيحي لابد أن يكون ناجح والإنسان الروحي إنسان ناجح والإنسان الناجح إنسان روحي وفي المزمور الأول لداود النبي يقول (( طوبي للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف وفي مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس لكن في ناموس الرب إرادته,,,,,,,,وكل ما يصنعه ينجح فيه )) ومن هذا المزمور يتضح أن ال...إنسان الناجح يكون :- 1- لا يسلك في مشورة الأشرار لان الأخلاق الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة 2- لا يقف في طريق الخطاة ولا يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين لان الإنسان المسيحي الروحي ناجح في كل شئ في علاقته مع نفسه وفي علاقته مع الله وفي علاقته مع الناس وفي خدمته وكل عمل تمتد إليه يديه وفي علاقته الخاصة ويكون ناجح لان الله معه وينجح طريقه (( كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلاً ناجحاً )) الإنسان الذي له علاقة قوية بالله يكون ناجح كذلك داود النبي من أمثلة الشباب الناجح والذي حسده شاول فيما بعد سؤال كيف أصبح إنسان ناجح ؟ الإنسان الناجح يتقبل كل شئ بشكر بدون تذمر بمعنى يستغل كل الظروف المحيطة ويجعلها لصالحه ومن الأمثلة علي ذلك ذكا العشار الذي كان لديه نوعان من المعوقات أولاً معوق داخلي ( قصير القامة ) ثانياً : معوق خارجي ( جموع كثيرة محيطة بالمسيح ) ماذا يفعل ذكا أمام هذه المعوقات ( صعد إلى جميزة ) فكان الرد " أسرع وانزل ..... اليوم حصل خلاص لأهل هذا البيت" 2- يثق في الله الذي يعبده ويثق في وعوده ومحبته ورعايته وان ربنا مستحيل يتركنا و ان كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله وأنى ستطيع كل شئ قي المسيح الذي يقويني 3- أرضى الله في طرقي واعمالى واعمل ما يرضيه وأنفذ وصيته واعمل أعمال صالحة بإيمان ( لان إيمان بدون أعمال ميت ) 4- أن يكون شعار الشباب في حياته ( جعلت الرب امامى في كل حين لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع ) فالإنسان المؤمن الذي له صلة قوية بالله يضع المشكلة أمام الله وهنا تختفي المشكلة ويبقى الله . أتذكر الله وأنسى المشكلة وان الله قادر ليس علي حل المشكلة بل قادر علي خلق حل للمشكلة لان هذا هو الله ففي معجزة إشباع الخمسة ألاف من الخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين نجد + الزمان :- وقت الغروب + المكان :- صحراء - قفر - موضع قفر + العدد :- 5000 رجل ماعدا النساء والأطفال + الإمكانيات :- خمسة أرغفة وسمكتين ما الحل ؟؟؟ تلميذ :- ما هذا لمثل هؤلاء ؟ أخر :- من أين نبتاع خبز لهؤلاء أخر :- اصرف الجموع إلى القرى والحقول المحيطة ولكن الله خلق الحل وشكر وبارك وأعطى التلاميذ ليضعوا أمام الجموع فأكل الكل وفضل عنهم اثني عشر قفة مملؤة هنا الحل من عند الله والبركة من عند الله والحلول من عند الله + الله يسمح للفتية الثلاثة أن يلقوا في أتون النار ولكن الحل هو انه سار معهم في الأتون + الله يسمح لدانيال أن يلقى في جب الأسود والحل يرسل الملاك ويسد أفواه الأسود 5- الإنسان الناجح يكون لديه فضيلة العطاء ولابد أن يكون إنسان مثمر – يضحى – يبذل – يخدم – يعطى 6- الإنسان الناجح إنسان سهران ومستعد حيث يقول داود النبي لابنه سليمان ( أحفظ شرائع الرب إلهك لكي تنجح وتفلح في كل ما تفعل وحيثما توجهت ) فطرق النجاح الحقيقي تكون :- 1- الإيمان والسير في طرق الله والثقة في نعمة ربنا 2- الصلاة المستمرة فاله السماء يعطينا النجاح 3- يكون لدى الإنسان هدف ثابت 4- يكون من العمل الجاد والمثابرة وقوة النفس 5- من الثقة بالنفس ولدي الإنسان الناجح قوة إرادة وقوة عزيمة 6- عدم الخوف لان الخوف يزرع الشك ( ملقين كل همكم عليه ) ولكن يوجد نجاح زائل ونجاح مؤقت لان النجاح المؤقت ياتى بالغش والرياء والكذب والتآمر وبالقوة والحيلة مثل ( أخاب – اليزابيل ) يقول ارميا النبي " لماذا تنجح يا رب طرق الأشرار " وياتى القديس اوغسطينوس ويقول "أن الأشرار كالدخان قد يعلو إلى فوق ويتسع حجمه ولكن فيما يعلو ويتسع يتبدد" 

منقول​


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف أكون أنا كانسان مسيحي ناجح في كل أمور حياتي ؟ بسم الهنا الحى الإنسان المسيحي لابد أن يكون ناجح والإنسان الروحي إنسان ناجح والإنسان الناجح إنسا*

*تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا*

*موضوع رائع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف أكون أنا كانسان مسيحي ناجح في كل أمور حياتي ؟ بسم الهنا الحى الإنسان المسيحي لابد أن يكون ناجح والإنسان الروحي إنسان ناجح والإنسان الناجح إنسا*

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع الهام
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

